# Tarzan and jane



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

Jane initially met Tarzan in the jungle, she was attracted to him, and during her questions about his life , she asked him how he had sex ?
"Tarzan not know sex" he replied. Jane explained to him what sex was.
Tarzan said "Oh,....Tarzan use knot hole in trunk of tree."
Horrified Jane said, " Tarzan you have it all wrong, but I will show you how to do it properly."
She took off her clothing and laid down on the ground. "Here" she said, pointing to her privates, "you must put it in here."
Tarzan removed his loin cloth, showing Jane his considerable manhood, stepped closer to her and kicked her in the crotch !
Jane rolled around in agony for what seemed like an eternity. Eventually she managed to gasp for air and screamed "
What did you do that for ?"
Tarzan replied, " Just checking for squirrel..."


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

ha ha. 

r.e. previous question ...... no squirrels


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

hahahahahaha well id hope not!!!!


----------



## annemarie08 (Apr 29, 2009)

good one


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

Loved it!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Loved it!



lol well i do like to please with these jokes of mine/my friends


----------

